# Severe rashes and itching and swimming



## shankwheat (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello

We're running into a desperate situation with our 1 yr old Golden boy and I could really use some help. 

Our house is on a pond in Maine and every time he comes out of the water he breaks out in a severe rash with red welts and bumps all over his body. We immediately dry him off and sometimes even bathe him after he comes out but he still bites and scratches his belly and feet to the point where he bleeds. The only recourse we have is to take him to the vet where he receives a cortisone shot followed by round of prednisone for 20-30 days. it usually takes 4-5 days to clear up but it's almost impossible to keep him out of the water completely and the process starts all over again. 

Giving him prednisone long-term is really unhealthy for him and it's costing us a fortune so we really want to know the cause of this. The water quality of the pond is high and we don't know of people or other dogs having a similar problem.

Anyway, we're out of ideas on what to do with him and looking for suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh so sorry to hear that. As Goldens usually love water, you are in a bind. does the vet not have any other answers or remedies for you? I know Goldens and skin problems go together but that seems extreme.
What is he is in other water; bath water/rain, etc. Wonder if he just has problems getting wet or the pond itself.
Might be some animal or plant living in pond giving him reaction? I know sometimes at certain lakes they get the duck stuff, (forget name) and all the kids would get red itchy skin after swimming.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I would get him the cortisone shot, it really does work wonders and gives immediate relief.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you treat the water for algae? It could be the chemicals or some of the vegetation. I can understand your frustration but unfortunately, the only thing seems that you can do is keep him out of the pond until you can figure this out. Would a wireless invisible fence work on your lot?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you swim near a boat launch?
Ticks are NOTORIOUS in areas of underbrush like near ponds - and some dogs are really really sensitive to flea and tick bites.

Trace had a couple of summers where he was miserable - Benadryl and a cone are your friends.
One summer we did the medicated shampoos...
A high velocity dryer was a necessity - because lingering dampness just set up the perfect environment for bacteria to flourish...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you in the Bangor area...?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The welts and bumps are called hives. There can be several causes for them.
Here are some things that come to mind.

Have you tried Benadryl for it instead of the prednisone? It may not work, but it would be worth a try. Maybe give it before swimming to prevent the hives.

One concern would be that hives are a sign of an allergic reaction. It is possible that the reaction will stay at the same level, but it is possible that it can turn worse to the point of not breathing.

Could you have the pond water checked? There may be something in the water that you can't see but bothers your dog.

And, it would be a good idea to have his thyroid level checked. Goldens tend to have thyroid issues and it can show up as allergies. Remember that a low normal thyroid level is very low for a Golden (not all vets are aware of this).

I hope something above helps. Good luck to you both.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I recently heard of this at our bets office, so you aren't alone. Best of luck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with Bajaoklahoma about testing the pond water.

I live on the NC Coast, my guys go swimming in the Inter Coastal Waterway. It gets a lot of bacteria in it during the summer months due to the high temps here. My Vet clinic gives a booster to prevent dogs that swim in the ICW from getting it.


----------

